# Interesting article on benefits of yogurt



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.drgreene.com/21_688.html


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Tim! That was a great article! (Off to force feed some of my yogurt to my kiddos!)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

love it and I have been apply this pricipal even with my goats


----------

